# Spike



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some photos of Spike. I hope you enjoy them. Some are not turned the program would not let me. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/1332957280/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/1343510725/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/1332957354/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/1332957344/in/photostream/


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

hummm can anyone see them I can't.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't see them


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i tried and tried but could get them to show up as images. I've made them links now, and they should work.  Spike's very cute!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm...I still can't see them....


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I still can't see them either....strange


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't, and I'm dying to see them!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is adorable


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks I think so too


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Seen them and they are beautiful.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I see them now!! Spike is quite the gentlemen, and a beautiful one too. 
Btw, your shots are so clear, I love the first one!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks again. I will mabey take more photos of him tommorow. As I bought a flash and diffuser for my camera. So expect to see more


----------

